# 1/3, 2/3 rule



## TxBuilder (Sep 30, 2006)

Anyone agree/heard that as a general rule of thumb a contractor gets paid 2x the cost of the materials?

So if materials were 700 a contractor would charge 1400 for labor.


----------



## Square Eye (Sep 30, 2006)

Shhhh!






Actually, it depends on the job, level of difficulty, time involved, number of helpers I'll have to have.. 

As a general rule, you may be close, then again, you may be underestimating.
There is no rule carved in stone for contractor pricing.


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 30, 2006)

Missed one....also depends on customer participation, and additude. 

Remember the extra *******"tax". 

Glad I could help.


----------

